# [LAPTOP] Doble tarjeta de vídeo -

## koyo

Un saludo a toda la comunidad.

Recientemente he instalado Gentoo en una laptop que se encontraba 'abandonada' en la oficina, la cual posee dos tarjetas de vídeo:

```
01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4225/4250] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device fd31

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        Memory at b0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        I/O ports at e000 [size=256]

        Memory at fe700000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Memory at fe600000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]

        Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Kernel driver in use: radeon

        Kernel modules: radeon
```

```
02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Madison [Mobility Radeon HD 5650/5750 / 6550M] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device fd31

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 46

        Memory at 90000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at fea20000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

        I/O ports at d000 [size=256]

        Expansion ROM at fea00000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [58] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

        Kernel driver in use: radeon

        Kernel modules: radeon, fglrx
```

No tengo problemas con la obtención de vídeo, he montado KDE y todo funciono muy bien. Sin embargo, el equipo genera un elevado consumo de la batería (mas bien parece un contador de autodestrucción) y la temperatura en la zona del vídeo en el laptop alcanza niveles casi solares. Navegando un poco encontré que esta situación la genera el uso simultaneo de las dos tarjetas de vídeo, especialmente la HD5650. 

Me pregunta es ¿Existe alguna forma de no hacer uso de la tarjeta de vídeo en cuestión, apagarla y encenderla cuando sea el caso?

Muchas gracias a todos.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Existe alguna forma de no hacer uso de la tarjeta de vídeo en cuestión, apagarla y encenderla cuando sea el caso? 

 

en la bios debería haber una opción para esto en teoría.

No lo he probado nunca personalmente pero que yo sepa si usas el driver libre radeon se puede cambiar de una tarjeta a otra, activando y desactivando tb. a gusto.

No se puede hacer desde las X que yo sepa, hay que salir de las X, hacer los cambios que sean necesarios y volver a iniciar el servidor gráfico.

A ver si esto te lo aclara mejor que yo -> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Hybrid_graphics

saluetes

----------

